# Entering Product Issues



## JoeGKushner (Aug 21, 2002)

Figured I'd start a new thread for the new data entry people like me.

error '80020009' 
Exception occurred. 

/includes/d20/d20currentprod.inc, line 16 


Got this when trying to update RPG Objects GM Mastery, Essential NPCS.


----------



## Liquide (Aug 21, 2002)

Looking into what kind of problem it is, would help me if you tell me exactly what you tried to input so I can reproduce the error.

(send it to Liquide@calandyr.com)

-Liquide


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 21, 2002)

The most frequent causes of error messages for me were...

a) not having every single field filled in with something (even if it's just "none")

or 

b) having an apostrophe in any part of any field.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 22, 2002)

Publisher RPGObjects 
Product Line GM Mastery 
Product Type accessory 

Product Title NPC Essentials  
Product Abbr NPC Ess  
Page Count 84 pages  
Price $8.95  
Author(s) [Johnn For]  
Image   
Short Description NPC Essentials is a collection of tips, techniques, and aids designed to help game masters inject detailed NPCs into any role-playing campaign  
Description NPC Essentials is a collection of tips, techniques, and aids designed to help game masters inject detailed NPCs into any role-playing campaign. Inside readers will find advice on designing, role-playing, and managing NPCs during the entire lifetime of their campaigns. Also included are NPC archtypes, encounters, charts, and an example NPC centric adventure. Written by Johnn Four of RolePlayingTips.com and Dragon magazine fame and illustrated by V Shane. 


Product Link http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=241 
Release Date 3rd Quarter of 2002 
Release Status NPC Essentials is available 
Miscellanous Information TABLE OF CONTENTS 
Chapter 1: Intro 
Chapter 2: Design 
Chapter 3: Roleplaying 
Chapter 4: Campaign Management 
Chapter 5: NPC Archetypes 
Chapter 6: Adventure 
Chapter 7: Charts 

Over 80 pages! 


External Reviews http://www.gamewyrd.com/review/113/GM_Mastery:_NPC_Essentials 


When I go to next I get the error

http://www.enworld.org/processproduct.asp

Page Cannot Be Displayed.  Refresh it and it gives me the error

http://www.enworld.org/processproduct.asp

error '80020009' 
Exception occurred. 

/includes/d20/d20currentprod.inc, line 16


----------



## Liquide (Aug 22, 2002)

remember to add "none" to the image field aswell JoeG


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 22, 2002)

That did it.  Much thanks.  Now on to AEG.  Cursed rebels of late posting web information...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2002)

One thing - your "short description" is a little long there.  For something like this I'd use something like "GM tips & tools" - a fe words.

For a better idea, look at the upcoming products list:

http://www.enworld.org/upcoming.asp


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay, here's the next problem.  WHen I do a search of it on the search tab, it shows up, but when I go to enter the product review, its missing.  Have I left out a step?  

Morrus, no problem on the info.  Shorter is will be in the future!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 22, 2002)

*Auran Sanctuary Problem*

Same problem as before where I go to finalize the review and get no page.


Field Value 
Publisher Auran 
Product Line Multi-Media Adventures 
Product Type adventure 

Product Title Sanctuary  
Product Abbr San  
Page Count 60 pages  
Price $19.95  
Author(s) [None]  
Image No Image Available for Sanctuary yet  

Short Description Sanctuary is a role playing game for 4 6 characters of levels 4 5.  
Description Sanctuary a place of refuge providing safety from those who would bring you harm. Sometimes those who seek sanctuary are not those who you would expect to do so. Even the blackest heart needs someplace that they can call home.

The rural backwater of Cherrimoor is a place far from the political intrigue of the towns and cities but it has its own secrets its own stories. A gothic adventure unfolds involving a search for a fallen paladin a family curse and the new tenant of Tharlen Keep.

Product Link http://www.auran.com/d20/sanctuary.htm 
Release Date 3rd Quarter of 2002 
Release Status Sanctuary is not available 
Miscellanous Information 60 page adventure module 
Full color maps 
Player Handouts 
Bonus CD Including

3D scenes depicting key locations in the adventure 
The complete adventure module in searchable PDF format 
Ambient sound effects 
Printable color maps 
Printable color game handouts 
Background to the author and the development team 
CD Requirements 

Music Tracks 
Any CD player 

3D scenes 
Web browser 
QuickTime 5 
PC and Mac compatible 

For Document Viewing 
PDF viewer for your computer. 
CDROM drive and any required drivers to read a CDROM


----------



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2002)

The system is, admittedly, kinda prone to errors.  Liquide always tells me those are "user errors" (but if the errors happen so often and the user is reasonably intelligent, it means that the system is not clear!).

When i started using it, I found that I had to jump through a few hoops to get things to show up properly sometimes.  Still do.  To be honest, the best way for you to figure it out is to play around trial-and-error style, because, although I am now used to the system and its foibles, I just kinda do stuff automatically now and don't remember the hoops I have to jump through.

One thing I do remember - once you have added a new publisher, the first product (and only the first product) should be added by using the left hand menu, not the "add new product" button on the publisher's page (as would seem logical).  Unfortunately, Eric and I were unable to get Liquide to fix this problem, as he denies completely that it exists! Dontcha love programmers and coders?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 22, 2002)

I can see that I'll be messing around with this a bit.  I can click on NPC Essentials but when I go to add review of this product, no luck.  I also have no idea why I can't enter the Auran Sanctuary bit.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 22, 2002)

Is there a time delay between when a product is entered and when it can be reviewed?  That also might expalin some of hte problems.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2002)

No, it's instantaneous.

Hopefully, Liquide will drop in at some point and explain how we use the thing!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 22, 2002)

the only thing "different" I see so far is that you've got a space in that ABRV field.  I've never done that and I'm not sure it's doable in the database with the way it strings together the ABRV to form a URL.  

See if you can change NPC Ess to npcess .


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Auran Sanctuary Problem*



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *
> Image No Image Available for Sanctuary yet
> *




I believe you have to put the word "none" in there (minus the quotes) -- not a phrase like you've got.  

Also if you have no authors just put "none" in there without the brackets (that probably doesn't matter though).


----------



## Morrus (Aug 22, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *the only thing "different" I see so far is that you've got a space in that ABRV field.  I've never done that and I'm not sure it's doable in the database with the way it strings together the ABRV to form a URL.
> 
> See if you can change NPC Ess to npcess . *




Alsom very important (I should have mentioned this before) - make sure you use the "abbreviation validator".  This checks that your abbreviation hasn't been used before.  If you use an abbreviation which has been used (very easy to do) it can mess things up in a way that requires substantial recoding (in fact, I'm not even sure it can be repaired).

I usually affix a random number onto the end of any abbreviations I use, just to make sure.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Auran Sanctuary Problem*



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I believe you have to put the word "none" in there (minus the quotes) -- not a phrase like you've got.
> 
> Also if you have no authors just put "none" in there without the brackets (that probably doesn't matter though). *




I did put the word none there.  It actuall puts the no image phrase there and eliminates the dreaded X logo where the picture isn't found.  Maybe I need to go back and do that for the NPC Essentials...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, changed the abbreviated form.  Changed the word None to none, which gets rid of the unfound image reference and puts the phrase there.

Still can't add a review to the database.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2002)

I think I figured it out.

Release 8/27/2002 

The release date listed has not come yet.  When you choose August 2002 from the various dropdowns and buttons, it automatically places the date at the 27th of that month so the majority of that month can go by and the product will still not be marked as overdue.

When a product is truly available for the public, I always go in, edit the product's Release entry so it reads one day earlier than today AND change the Available flag to Yes (which you'd already done when you entered the product).  

To verify I went in and changed the date for you, to verify that this was it -- and voila, I can add a review now if I want to.

You'd think that "Available Yes" would override the date stuff, no?  Alas...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, that's one down.

Value 
Publisher Alderac Entertainment Group 
Product Line Miscellaneous 
Product Type rulebook 

Product Title Magic  
Product Abbr Ma  
Page Count 192 pages  
Price $26.95  
Author(s)          
Image No Image Available for Magic yet  

Short Description Magic details the lesser known forms of magic.  
Description Includes rules for dwarf stone masters, elementalism, witchcraft, chi mastres and more.  
Product Link          
Release Date unknown release date 
Release Status Magic is not available 
Miscellanous Information          


I tried to minimize this as much as possible and still can't get it to post.  The abbreviation Ma was available.  Magic isn't in the database.  I am confused again...

Anyone figure out what was wrong with the Auran Sanctuary entry?

I'm tryiing Morrus.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2002)

re: AEG Magic -- you're saying that one won't go in at all, right?

At first the codes were exactly 4 characters long.  I requested more characters be available.  I would heartily recommend at least 4 characters for the abbreviation codes.

From what you're copying and pasting here it's hard to tell but it looks like you have some fields not filled in.  Author, product URL.  Double check that.

re Auran -- same deal -- try using a longer code, make sure every field is filled in.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 23, 2002)

Seems to have done the job.  Sheesh.

Now for another question.  When the book comes out in the stores, I have to change the release date to note that its out so that it can be reviewed right?


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep -- change the date to one day before today, and change Available from No to Yes


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, that should do it then.  I'll hopefully have no more issues on this level.


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

I would LOVE it if once we finished editing a product, we could select the same product to edit again, rather than going through the whole selection process AGAIN.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2002)

Just use your "back" button to return to the edit page.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 24, 2002)

I think Krug means when we are done with the product.  Say the product isn't out yet and then it comes out, different page count, price tag, etc...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2002)

That hasn't exactly made it any clearer.  Could someone explain the problem for me in childishly easy steps? I feel like I'm trying to unravel a riddle here!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 24, 2002)

I think Morrus was right about what Krug was asking.

If you need to quick change two fields, you can Edit, pick a field, enter new data, hit submit.  Then after it goes through, hit your back button, pick a different field, enter new data for that field, hit submit again.  Go back two pages (and maybe hit reload) and you should see your two pieces of info changed.  

Sounds like Krug after the first edit was going back to the publisher list, the product list, the product, hitting edit again.  And that would indeed be a pain.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 24, 2002)

Oh yeah, that would be a pain.  I just don't like entering in product data and then having to go back a month or so latter and change it.

I just changed a lot of the Avalance stuff that was missing prices, page counts, and other bits.


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I think Morrus was right about what Krug was asking.
> 
> If you need to quick change two fields, you can Edit, pick a field, enter new data, hit submit.  Then after it goes through, hit your back button, pick a different field, enter new data for that field, hit submit again.  Go back two pages (and maybe hit reload) and you should see your two pieces of info changed.
> 
> Sounds like Krug after the first edit was going back to the publisher list, the product list, the product, hitting edit again.  And that would indeed be a pain.  *




Yes. The thing is when I return it just gives me a blank page saying page has expired. You mean it doesn't happen for everyone?


----------



## Liquide (Aug 26, 2002)

OK OK I'm here 

Well lets get down to things.

1) If a problem exist (both in the system or for functionality) just suggest changes and I'll do my best to improve them and/or simplify them.

2) If a system error happens I can usually fix them if I can reproduce them.



> One thing I do remember - once you have added a new publisher, the first product (and only the first product) should be added by using the left hand menu, not the "add new product" button on the publisher's page (as would seem logical). Unfortunately, Eric and I were unable to get Liquide to fix this problem, as he denies completely that it exists! Dontcha love programmers and coders?




he he I know I have said this, it is mainly due to the fact I havn't been able to reproduce it, if I manage to reproduce the errors I will fix it  -

3) E-mail me if possible with errors/suggested changes since I check my e-mail more often then I browse the boards.

e-mail: Liquide@calandyr.com

Now I'll just read through all of this thread again and do some bugchecking again.

-Liquide


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 26, 2002)

Salutations,

I apologize if I am not seeing something obvious, but how do I delete a product?

Do I set all the values to none so they just don't appear?

Thank you,
FD


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> I apologize if I am not seeing something obvious, but how do I delete a product?
> *




You go to the product and press the enormous "delete" button which spans the whole top of the page.  It's quite possibly the biggest button ever!


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 26, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You go to the product and press the enormous "delete" button which spans the whole top of the page.  It's quite possibly the biggest button ever! *




Ok, perhaps I am so tired I can't tell you are messing with me, but I don't see any such button.

I am logged in.
I look at an item- no delete button.
I go to edit an item - no delete button.

Perhaps my mind is shutting down at this point, but wouldn't be able to tell if it is, heh.

If you would like, then I could send you my pw and perhaps it just doesn't appear for me. *shrug*

I apologize for being a nusance.
FD


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 27, 2002)

what product are you trying to delete?


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's what the screen looks like for me.  Note the Delete button.  

Also, Liquide, while I was in looking for an example I noted that Auran's Web of the Widow (wotw) is linking to Citizen Games' Way of the Witch (also wotw).  I bet someone didn't do an abbreviation check.  Could you look into it?  Thanks.


----------



## Liquide (Aug 27, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Here's what the screen looks like for me.  Note the Delete button.
> 
> Also, Liquide, while I was in looking for an example I noted that Auran's Web of the Widow (wotw) is linking to Citizen Games' Way of the Witch (also wotw).  I bet someone didn't do an abbreviation check.  Could you look into it?  Thanks. *




Ewrghh, OK will try and check that it has to be redone manually though.

-Liquide


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 27, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Here's what the screen looks like for me.  Note the Delete button.
> *




Ok, I feel much better now- there is no such button appearing for me.

It is not on the product I want to delete (Fantages Studios's Hard Core)- and not any other product, including the Aurun book you used as example.

Phew.

Must be a permission issue.

FD


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll ask Liquide to take a look.  IN the emantime, I'll delete Hard Core for you.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 27, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I'll ask Liquide to take a look.  IN the emantime, I'll delete Hard Core for you. *




Thank you

FD


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 27, 2002)

Have 'em delete two of the Heroes, VIllains and Monsters of Thea for me too eh?  (Whistles as he walks away...)

On another note, how do you make URLs active for the other sites under the free links?


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 27, 2002)

You use the same methods that can be employed in the reviews. (I'd copy and paste the specific code here but because it uses square brackets VBB treats them "special")  

Here's the link to the spot in the Help:

http://www.enworld.org/d20Intro.asp?page=FAQ#format


----------



## Liquide (Aug 27, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *Have 'em delete two of the Heroes, VIllains and Monsters of Thea for me too eh?  (Whistles as he walks away...)
> 
> On another note, how do you make URLs active for the other sites under the free links? *




You really just do this so I have a lot of extra work to do do you  , will fix it and it is on my list will take care of it as soon as possible mate.

-Liquide


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 27, 2002)

Well I got a little creative at least and changed one of the reivews to another product but lo and behold, it changed two of them to the Rogukan product.


----------

